# BF Mechanical Kit



## Rob Fisher (14/10/14)

This thread on ECF may be of interest to those of you planning on or making their own BF Mods.

http://www.e-cigarette-forum.com/fo...-bf-mechanical-kit-interest.html#post14339099

Reactions: Like 5 | Informative 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (14/10/14)

I just realised that only verified ECF are able to access this thread.

You need 15 or more posts on ECF and then verification to access the classifieds.


----------



## Rob Fisher (14/10/14)

Suffice to say that somewhere on the planet a company makes these kits... I just need to find out who...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (14/10/14)

The cost of that kit is $16

Here are the other two pics from the thread.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## RIEFY (14/10/14)

@Rob Fisher I will be in for this if you find out who makes them

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nooby (14/10/14)

me 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (14/10/14)

OK little chance of this happening because the components are sourced from 13 different suppliers and put together by the Group Buy chap.


----------



## Nooby (14/10/14)

Bummer

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## zadiac (22/10/14)

I would've bought one.....or two....


----------



## kimbo (22/10/14)

zadiac said:


> I would've bought one.....or two....



me too


----------



## Harryssss (14/11/14)

Thanks @Rob Fisher this works very well did a build with one I manufactured

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Harryssss (14/11/14)

This what I came up with

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------

